# Foot pain



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Reposting from last season. I have been chasing a foot pain issue that has persisted. It started after I got my new daily driver set up. 

So it’s my front foot, outside edge. It burns like fuck and often makes me stop to rest when my legs are still ready to rock and roll. 

Me
Advanced rider
5’5” 165lb
Aggressive resort bomber, high speed carving and occasional tight trees when the conditions are right. 
Board: rossi magtek xv 159
Bindings: flow nx 2 
Stance goofy 21/6
Boots: burton photon boa 

I’m not sure if it’s a boot problem—too tight boa? I thought maybe lower zone but keep it pretty loose now. Binding too tight? Highback too forward? Sometimes I just loosen it all and feels better but then it gets too loosy goosy. 

Would love any insight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

If you’ve read any of the boot threads you know what is coming next. Measure your feet and post it up. Find Wired’s instructions and measure them right - it’s always surprising how many people screw it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

First ger a measuring tape. Then take all your clothes off and put your heel against the wall. Measure the distance from your heel on bthe wall to your toe. Also measure the widrh of your feet. Post up pics and measurements. Its better if you have your girlfriend involved too.

Im not 100% sure but i think those are wiredsports directions.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Since its yer leading foot and to the outside edge...methinks it might be a stance angle or perhaps a canting issue. Perhaps increase your positive angle a tad of your leading binding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Since its yer leading foot and to the outside edge...methinks it might be a stance angle or perhaps a canting issue. Perhaps increase your positive angle a tad of your leading binding.


Yup, try this ^. I get fronfoot outer edge burn when front angle is too low. Incresing angle by 3° already did the trick for me.

Also: does it only happen at beginning of season, i.e. when feet muscle still need to get used to riding?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Try opening stance up to 24-27 degrees total. Do you rotate your upper body or stay aligned with the board? If the first, then around 0 degrees on backfoot, else try with -9 on backfoot. Canting on bindings might be the problem, how wide is your stance? Of course try the foot width and maybe even bindings are narrow, never tried flow.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

So I measured my pp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

One more thing. Did you change stance width between the old and new setup?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I measured my feet. I have size 9 photon. Left measures to a 8.5 and right(pained foot) 9 by burton size charts. There isn’t anything on the size chart for width, but my foot is 10cm fwiw. 

I try NOT to rotate during turns. Every once in a while I catch myself counter rotating and stop. 

In thinking about my riding, it seems that I put a lot of weight on the front foot, esp initiating heel side carves in the Vermont ice. 

Seems to be a cant/stance/highback forward lean issue. Maybe my lean on front binding too forward? Not sure how it plays into the stance cant equation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Stance width is the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Scalpelman said:


> I measured my feet. I have size 9 photon. Left measures to a 8.5 and right(pained foot) 9 by burton size charts. There isn’t anything on the size chart for width, but my foot is 10cm fwiw.
> 
> I try NOT to rotate during turns. Every once in a while I catch myself counter rotating and stop.
> 
> ...


In the past, I noticed that my leading boot tended to get twisted/tweeked in the bindings when going heelside, which it occurred to me that I was trying to get more heelside leverage on that front heelside contact point. So I opened the angle just a notch 2-3 degrees and it took care of the issue.

You probably already know this...so another thing might be...as you are initiating heelside carves (beside weighting the heelside nose) also rotate your leading hip and shoulder to a more open position (and make sure your leading hand is dropped over your heel side nose edge with your shoulder dropping...like squatting and trying to touch the snow over your heelside edge with your leading hand)...so that you are not putting all the leverage on your foot...but also getting the rest of your body in the game and as result you will be really pressuring and engaging the more of heelside edge....which should really lock in your heel side carves. Its kind of strange, but having locked in carves means you can relax more and just ride the edge...then maybe relaxing that leading foot. Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

I had the same burning on the outside edge of my front foot. Incredibly painful.
I have a high instep with supination.
I rotated my front angle to 24, I added canted insoles and then I relaced my boot skipping the area on top of my instep. Yesterday was my first day and no burn at all. 
Good luck


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Scalpelman said:


> I measured my feet. I have size 9 photon. Left measures to a 8.5 and right(pained foot) 9 by burton size charts. There isn’t anything on the size chart for width, but my foot is 10cm fwiw.


Hi Scalpel,

Please let us know your actual barefoot measurements. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Agree with the front binding angle. I had the same pain when I accidentally set the binding to 12° from my normal 18° last year. Felt it immediately, and reverting to 18° fixed it.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> So it’s my front foot, outside edge. It burns like fuck and often makes me stop to rest when my legs are still ready to rock and roll.


The season has jus begun around here and I'm experiencing a really similar problem.

This is what I found out today:










These are 2017 Burton Driver X.

I know it dosen't look like much, but there is actually a tear in the "shell" of the boot that is located right on the edge of the contact with the ankle strap.

This little spot is extremely soft now and it creates the mother of all pressure point, my fucking foot is bruised and purple (only around this spot).

Just ordered new boots today.

The boots have seen a minimum of a 100 days so...yeah, I knew they were done, but no that done.

If your boots have seen mileage, you might want to inspect them.

Just a thought.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Scalpel,
> 
> Please let us know your actual barefoot measurements. Please measure your feet using this method:


Ok, I measured 3 times to be sure.

Left foot : 26,7cm x 9cm
Right foot 27cm x 9,5cm

I'm wearing size 10, what do you think?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> In the past, I noticed that my leading boot tended to get twisted/tweeked in the bindings when going heelside, which it occurred to me that I was trying to get more heelside leverage on that front heelside contact point. So I opened the angle just a notch 2-3 degrees and it took care of the issue.
> 
> You probably already know this...so another thing might be...as you are initiating heelside carves (beside weighting the heelside nose) also rotate your leading hip and shoulder to a more open position (and make sure your leading hand is dropped over your heel side nose edge with your shoulder dropping...like squatting and trying to touch the snow over your heelside edge with your leading hand)...so that you are not putting all the leverage on your foot...but also getting the rest of your body in the game and as result you will be really pressuring and engaging the more of heelside edge....which should really lock in your heel side carves. Its kind of strange, but having locked in carves means you can relax more and just ride the edge...then maybe relaxing that leading foot. Hope this all makes sense.




I appreciate any and all advice in technique. I am by no means an expert. Just to clarify, when you say rotate hip and shoulder to more open position, do you mean rotate towards the tip? I’ll have to pay attention more next trip. In general my front leg is the weaker and usually fatigues first but it seems like I’m driving it more as well at high speed carves. Any technique mod that preserves muscle fatigue is welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Scalpel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. So my left foot 26cm x 10.16cm; right (pained) 26.67 x 10.16cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Scalpelman said:


> Ok. So my left foot 26cm x 10.16cm; right (pained) 26.67 x 10.16cm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 26.67 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. 10.16 cm is an E width at these sizes. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Wide models as they are the only manufacturer who designs their Wide boots for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide will be excellent choices.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Ok, I measured 3 times to be sure.
> 
> Left foot : 26,7cm x 9cm
> Right foot 27cm x 9,5cm
> ...


Hi Vincent,

You are a mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 9.5 cm is a "normal" D width but 9 cm is a C width which is on the narrow side. Because the boots are a size too large and also too wide on the one foot you are sure to experience problems. When you replace I would suggest a Mondo 270. 

STOKED!


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> You are a mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 9.5 cm is a "normal" D width but 9 cm is a C width which is on the narrow side. Because the boots are a size too large and also too wide on the one foot you are sure to experience problems. When you replace I would suggest a Mondo 270.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi, thanks for the reply, I remember trying a 9,5 US and a 10,5 US (Same model at the Burton store).

The 9.5 was definitely too short (I'm not talking "my toes are toutching the bottom" too short, I mean "this hurts just being in that boot" too short.

Maybe I should try a 9,5, but I've been using these boots for 2 years with no problem.

I really suspect the boot just being worn out (see pic above).

Anyway, I'll go in there again and try a 9/9,5.

According to what I found online, 27cm is kind of a 10, I do not understand.

Wich chart are you using?

According to this, I should be between 9 1/2 and 10 1/2 Us










According to this, it should be 10










According to this it should be between 10 and 10/2










And according to this one, I'm a 9 US










Da fuck?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Was experiencing similar pain in my lead foot, so turned it out a little today, problem solved! Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Da fuck?




Snowboard boots are not shoes. If your feet measure 27cm you should get a boot that is mondo 270. For snowboard boots that is a US size 9, but just forget about the conversion and make sure the boot you buy is mondo 270. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Those sizes are standard from all the manufacturers if you click on their size chart. 

For example, here is Burton’s size chart when you click on the Ion. https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/mens-burton-ion-boa-snowboard-boot/W19-185791.html (okay, you still have to click on the size chart with this link).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> According to what I found online, 27cm is kind of a 10, I do not understand.
> 
> Wich chart are you using?
> 
> Da fuck?


Hi Vincent. Maddening, isn't it? Shoe size charts should never be used. It is no wonder that most riders end up in boots that are 1,2,3 (we have examples here of 5) sizes too large.

Your shoe size and snowboard boot size will never be the same. Here is our boot sizer: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . Be sure to click on the tabs to see the relation between your snowboard boot size, your Brannock shoe size and your "internet" shoe size (all from the same foot measurement). 

Please post up images of your barefoot measurements and I will be happy to confirm. 

STOKED!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Reposting from last season. I have been chasing a foot pain issue that has persisted. It started after I got my new daily driver set up.
> 
> So it’s my front foot, outside edge. It burns like fuck and often makes me stop to rest when my legs are still ready to rock and roll.
> 
> ...


used to get the same pain with my photon. Turned out to be too big and I bought some smaller k2 Maysis. We'll see if that does the trick


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Those sizes are standard from all the manufacturers if you click on their size chart.
> 
> For example, here is Burton’s size chart when you click on the Ion. https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/mens-burton-ion-boa-snowboard-boot/W19-185791.html (okay, you still have to click on the size chart with this link).


Duh! I must be blind, I was looking for that. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vincent. Maddening, isn't it? Shoe size charts should never be used. It is no wonder that most riders end up in boots that are 1,2,3 (we have examples here of 5) sizes too large.
> 
> Your shoe size and snowboard boot size will never be the same. Here is our boot sizer: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . Be sure to click on the tabs to see the relation between your snowboard boot size, your Brannock shoe size and your "internet" shoe size (all from the same foot measurement).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

Yeah, I re measured (this time asking my GF to make a mark on the floor and making sure I was putting my weight on my foot, and it came out to be around 27,5.

I'll try the 9,5.

Also, yesterday I went in another pair of boots that I know are even bigger than my driver X and the pain is completely gone. (It rode like shit and I had no response but I was comfy).

In my case, my foot pain is caused by a broken boot....for now.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Vincent,

Again, I would strongly suggest that you post the images of your barefoot measurements being taken. This is not adding up.

STOKED!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> Again, I would strongly suggest that you post the images of your barefoot measurements being taken. This is not adding up.
> 
> STOKED!


This is why you get paid the big bucks.:nerd:


----------

